# cruising grounds for kids



## beachpotato (Aug 14, 2007)

where would it be easiest for kids to make friends w/other kid boats. obviously, there would be a pretty high density of them in the caribbean, but what about the med? asia? s. pacific? oz? etc...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Over the past 6 or 7 years we've done most of the Caribbean chain between St Maarten and Grenada... by far the bulk of the cruisers we saw/met were couples. I have no memory of seeing skads of kids on the beaches or wandering the towns and villages. Certainly there were some, but not so many as to be noticeable or common.

Summer cruising here in the PNW, OTOH, is quite different - more family oriented since it doesn't really involve the full time cruising scene and families in the growing stages generally require the support of a day job(s) of some sort. So there are plenty of youngsters enjoying the 'holiday' and we've seen a lot of quick friendships develop in the various anchorages along the way.

I could be dead wrong, of course, but it seems to me that the full time cruisers are mostly empty nesters that finally have the time and resources to support that lifestyle.

We do, however have our own exception to that situation in our own Cruisingdad, currently offshore with his family in a manner that most of us can only envy.. (except for the Catalina, of course   )


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Children are fairly scarce in the cruising community. They tend to try and arrange their parent's itinerary so that they can meet up. The children of one-child-boats are often quite lonely.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree with Faster.. Lots of families cruising in the PNW. They all congregate at the docks for shrimping in the evenings..


----------



## saltydawg (May 20, 2004)

Yorksailor said:


> Children are fairly scarce in the cruising community. They tend to try and arrange their parent's itinerary so that they can meet up. The children of one-child-boats are often quite lonely.


I completely disagree. When we were in our 20's and cruising (east coast, bahamas, etc) we were on the hunt for other young couples and all we met were families with kids (and of course the gaggles of retirees). We managed to eek out a group of other 20-something couples, but we were a rare sight. That is what made my husband and I decide to cruise again when we started a family, because we met SO many kids. I just think theu don't hang in the same circles as the retired couples, so you may not notice them.

Also -- one child dcoes not equal lonliness. That is an outsiders uninformed opinion. We have an only at the moment (though I am pregnat with another) and he plays just as happily by himself as he does make friends with new kids as he does hanging out with adults. Kids are not scarce, you will find them and you'll form your own tribe. Don't let the naysayers get you down, just get out there and have some fun!


----------

